# This is so cool



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

This:


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

I am still a young adult, so since I don't like my veggies on the table - Why would I want it in a tank? LOL

So cool, I wish they were real.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Boss. That is all.


----------



## astoda (Apr 23, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL neat, cabbage patch fish!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

"Veggie Fish, making your tank all that more nutrisuous!!!"

This is awesome, lol.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

My snails would be all too excited to see that...:lol:


----------

